# Kosas Cosmetics



## Winthrop44 (Sep 25, 2018)

Has anyone here tried Kosas Cosmetics? I'm thinking of trying the foundation which is basically a tinted oil. I had never heard of it until Beauty Professor mentioned it the other day.

Tinted Face Oil – Kosas Liquid Foundation



            – Kosas Cosmetics


Coco-Caprylate/Caprate, Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Oil, Octyldodecanol, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil, Silica, Kaolin, Mica, Oryza Sativa (Rice) Bran Extract, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf Extract, Helianthus Annuus (Sunflower) Extract, Tocopherol, Limnanthen Alba (Meadowfoam) Seed Oil, Camellia Oleifera (Tea) Seed Oil, Rosa Canina Fruit Oil, Rubus Idaeus (Raspberry) Seed Oil, May Contain [+/-] Titanium Dioxide (CI 77891), Iron Oxides (CI 77491, 77499, 77491, 77492)


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 27, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Has anyone here tried Kosas Cosmetics? I'm thinking of trying the foundation which is basically a tinted oil. I had never heard of it until Beauty Professor mentioned it the other day.
> 
> Tinted Face Oil – Kosas Liquid Foundation
> 
> ...



I am going to try it soon. I want it for my casual days, where I only have time for a quick application. 

Did you end up trying it? How is the wear time?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 27, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> I am going to try it soon. I want it for my casual days, where I only have time for a quick application.
> 
> Did you end up trying it? How is the wear time?


Pretty sure I still have the samples but haven’t tried them. I’m a little scared to because rosehip oil has broken me out in the past (I tried Trilogy a long time ago). If I get up the nerve to try it I’ll let you know. Please post if you try it.

Edit: So I just tried it for looks and tbh I didn't feel like it added in any way to the way my skin looked. I don't like a lot of coverage but my samples gave me none. Maybe you'll have better luck.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 27, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Pretty sure I still have the samples but haven’t tried them. I’m a little scared to because rosehip oil has broken me out in the past (I tried Trilogy a long time ago). If I get up the nerve to try it I’ll let you know. Please post if you try it.
> 
> Edit: So I just tried it for looks and tbh I didn't feel like it added in any way to the way my skin looked. I don't like a lot of coverage but my samples gave me none. Maybe you'll have better luck.


I just placed an order. Will report back.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Apr 7, 2019)

Update: I got shade #3 . It is a really good match and I like this foundation for non make up make up days. Very easy finger application gives me a decent coverage. I scale down on how I prep my skin when were this foundation: Only 2 pumps of Drunk Elephant C Serum and 1 pump of the moisturizer (typically I use two pumps of each + 3 drops of DE Marula oil). It feels extremely comfortable on my skin and it fades evenly without getting patchy. My skin looks and feels like skin with this foundation. It lasts longer than expected even without setting powder.  I want to try the cream blush now.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 25, 2020)

Bumping this up from the depths since I've been getting into this brand lately. So far I've tried the Tinted Face Oil (I wear shade 2), the Revealer Concealer (have used both 1 and 2; 1 is a better standalone match, but I also like mixing both), and the powder blush duo in Contrachroma High Intensity (doesn't suit my skintone but I like the formula).


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 26, 2020)

shellygrrl said:


> Bumping this up from the depths since I've been getting into this brand lately. So far I've tried the Tinted Face Oil (I wear shade 2), the Revealer Concealer (have used both 1 and 2; 1 is a better standalone match, but I also like mixing both), and the powder blush duo in Contrachroma High Intensity (doesn't suit my skintone but I like the formula).



I liked the foundation for the reason that I described above, but it went rancid really fast. I won't repurchase as I am still very happy with Westman Atelier.


----------

